# Rainbow lorikeets??



## wild horses (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone have rainbow lorikeets? i have a handraised 1 and now her mate so shes has a freind because im to busy to hang out with her much.

has anyone had good success breeding these birds?? mine keep trying bt not suceeding..

such awsome birds and love water...my girl used to climb the fish tank bubbler when i wasnt watching and jump in for a bath with the fish!


----------



## wild horses (Mar 15, 2011)

Well the 1 new bird is supposed to be a DNA sexed male, and due to the fact that eggs do appear in the cage and my handraised 1 sits on them i would assume that she is a female...


----------

